

Are tears a turnoff to guys? - sbmws
http://sbms.blogspot.com/2011/01/are-tears-turnoff-for-guys.html

======
jdavid
The experiment only tried tears from sad movies.

They should have used:

* tears from onions ( no emotion )

* tears from joy ( laughter )

* saline solution ( control )

Until that happens, I am not convinced. The current study should me measuring
how men when forced to concentrate loose testosterone, what about other oders?
Did they test pumpkin pie and vanilla that are otherwise known as male
erogenous oders?

~~~
wtn
They should have tried tears from persons who don't cry easily.

------
petervandijck
More than anything, tears frighten guys.

